# In Honor of a True Hero - Eric Fifer



## DocStram (Oct 7, 2006)

One year ago today, October 7, 2005, the son of fellow IAP member "fiferb" Bruce Fifer laid down his life for his comrades and the United States of America.  It is with this post that we honor Eric Fifer who died at age 22 in the line of fire in Iraq. 






None of us can take away the immense pain experienced by a parent who loses their child. It is a burden that only Bruce and his family can bear. 





We should be repulsed when we hear a professional athlete or movie star or politician called hero .... for Eric Andrew Fifer defines the word hero.





Bruce, please know that sometime today, each of us in IAP is going to shed a tear for your son. With the grace of God, you will somehow find a way to make it thu another day without your son here to hold you. But, when you're outside take a look up at the sky. You just may see Eric there floating with the angels.

(The above photographs were taken from fiferb's IAP photo album. Bruce, thank you for allowing me the privilege of posting this memorial.)


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 7, 2006)

awe mate wishing you the best during this time. I am praying for you. No parent should out live there babies. Yes your son was a hero
bye
Toni


----------



## bearfretworks (Oct 7, 2006)

God Bless you and your family, Mr. Fifer.  And yes, he is with the angels above.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 7, 2006)

Bruce
My familys' condolences on your loss and thanks for raising such a fine young man.I'm sure this time of year is a little bit harder on your family but please remember your sons sacrifice is truly appreciated.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss, and yes he is a true hero. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Skye (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, I had no idea. 

â€œThe ordinary man is involved in action, the hero acts. An immense difference.â€


----------



## elody21 (Oct 7, 2006)

Bruce, My heart truely breaks everytime I hear of another young man or women giving their life. He was truely a Hero. I am so sorry for your pain and grief. May you find the strength to go on. Alice


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 7, 2006)

Bruce, may you and your family truly experience the peace that only God can bring in these circumstances.  My family thanks your family for making the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 7, 2006)

I know the pain and grief of losing a friend in combat. I could not begin to fathom the pain of losing a child. Heartfelt condolences go out to the family.


----------



## jscola (Oct 7, 2006)

God bless you and your family. I pray for him & all of our fallen hero's


----------



## Monty (Oct 7, 2006)

My heart felt symapthy to you and your family. And as others have said, he is the true hero.


----------



## Dario (Oct 7, 2006)

Bruce,

I am out of words...but know that we thank you for raising a fine man.  We will pray for his soul (though this may sound strange to some).

Like Mudder said, I too cannot fathon the pain of losing a child.

May God bless you and yours,


----------



## cozee (Oct 7, 2006)

In the Bible it says that a man has no greater love but to lay down his life for his friends. It is love that makes a man and nothing else. Eric has shown his love by laying down his life. He has shown that he placed others above himself. He has earned the honor and respect of all that call themselves free. To his parents I say "_ Thank You! _" for raising such a fine young man and I earnestly pray that the peace of God surround you and keep you. And may the heroic actions of your son not just cause you to shed a tear but to also cause to hold your head high whenever his name is mentioned. You did well!!

To everyone who reads this I ask that you allow this to be a reminder that even the freedom with which you are reading this really wasn't and never will be free. It cost everyone something, and it cost some everything.

Eric, I salute you!!! May you rest peacefully among our brothers in arms who have gone on before you. Semper Fi!!!!


----------



## Marc Phillips (Oct 7, 2006)

_"Bruce, please know that sometime today, each of us in IAP is going to shed a tear for your son. With the grace of God, you will somehow find a way to make it thu another day without your son here to hold you. But, when you're outside take a look up at the sky. You just may see Eric there floating with the angels."_

Amen....


----------



## oldsmokey (Oct 7, 2006)

Bruce, many years ago I lost my wife.  I recived this card.  It ment a lot to me at that time.  I hope it will touch you and your family.
"I cannot say, and I will not say That he is dead-he is just away.  With a cheery smile, and a wave of the hand, He has wandered into an unknown land, and left us dreaming how very fair it needs must be, since he lingers there, so think of him faring on, as dear in the love of There as the love of Here; Think of him still as the same, I say:  He is not dead--he is just away." 
Unknown author
God Bless you and your family
Ellis


----------



## Bob A (Oct 7, 2006)

Bruce, I'm at a loss for words.  May God bless your family.


----------



## emtmike (Oct 7, 2006)

We have 2 children. 3 and 6 months. I canâ€™t even imagine the pain you must feel in your heart nor, I pray, will I. The only consolation is the pride you will always have knowing you raised your boy to be such a good man. Our heart is with you.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 7, 2006)

Bruce, as a veteran and the father of two young veterans, my heart truly aches for you and your family. Words in situations such as this are all but meaningless. Just know that my entire family is thankful for all our young men and women who choose to make the sacrifice to defend our freedoms!


----------



## chitswood (Oct 7, 2006)

In the Bible it says that a man has no greater love but to lay down his life for his friends.

Thank you for your son, he is in our prayers.


----------



## Rob (Oct 7, 2006)

Bruce,

I am a retired Soldier.  Far too many times have I mourned the loss of a fellow Soldier.  I mourn the loss of your son, and I honor his service and his sacrifice.  I hold you and your family in my prayers and I always remember that  "Blessed are the peacemakers, for they will be called sons of God" (Matthew 5:9)

Rob


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 7, 2006)

Bruce,
You and your family are in my prayers. I have no children so I cannot even fathom the hurt and sorrow you are going through. The say time heals all wounds, but it does not make them any easier. If I can do anything for you just let me know.
Andy


----------



## TBone (Oct 7, 2006)

Bruce,

Words can not express enough sorrow.  Take comfort in knowing your son is with our Lord.  My prayers for strength and comfort for you and your family.  I have a 22 year old and I can not begin to imagine what you're going through.  I agree, no athlete or movie star, since the ones that served in WW II are worthy of the term hero.  Your son is a hero and I thank everyone that has served to keep our freedom.  May God bless you and your family.


----------



## fiferb (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone! My wife and I would like to thank you for your heartfelt sympathies and prayers. The IAP family has given me more than you can imagine since I joined back in March. I would like to leave you with a prayer that was on a portrait given to us at the funeral home last year:

Lo, I have stood my watch this day
I have kept the enemy at bay
God and country I serve, so I swore
For peace today and evermore

A new watch I proudly stand
So glorious and bold as God took my hand
With shield and armor, I now bear a sword
My comrades and I stand tall with the Lord

My eyes are fixed, my path is sure
My heart and mind so blessed and pure
As my God now dwells with me
My spirit with you will always be.


Thank you again everyone. Eric is still watching and standing his guard for us.


----------



## woodbutcher (Oct 7, 2006)

To All....Well Said
Jim


----------



## JimGo (Oct 8, 2006)

Bruce, I read this this Saturday morning, and had been mulling over what to say, and I just can't find the words to express both my sympathies for you and your family, and my utmost respect and appreciation for Eric and the sacrifice he made.  We will forever be in his debt, and yours.


----------



## bca1313 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bruce,

I would not even know what to say as I have no children, but can tell you that you and yours are in our prayers and we are thankful the the sacrafice that was made.  Every day we enjoy in this wonderful country is made possible by those like Eric.  Thank you.

Ben


----------



## gerryr (Oct 8, 2006)

Bruce,
I am in the same boat with Jim.  I read this yesterday and felt I needed to say something, but I'm not sure the right words even exist.  I can't imagine the grief you must feel over this and don't have any better words than that you have my deepest sympathy.

Gerry


----------



## darbytee (Oct 8, 2006)

Bruce, I've been serving in the military for nearly 13 years now and I know what it's like to lose friends, but I can't imagine the pain of losing a child. Thank you for your sacrifice and may God bless you and your family.


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 8, 2006)

I also am like Jim and Gerry, I don't really know what to say except, Thank you for the ultimate sacrifice your family and Eric have made for us to live free. We will forever be in Eric's and your family's debt for that sacrifice.  May God bless Eric and your family.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 8, 2006)

God Bless Eric and you and your family.  You have made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom and for that I am truly grateful.  And yes, I did shed a tear when I read this.
Dale


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Bruce,

My thoughts and prayer are still with you.... His memory or dedication will never be forgotten.


----------

